# Took my 1 year old on golf cart and got the police called!



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Maybe I was ethically wrong, but I was perfectly legal as far as the law is concerned. 

Took my daughter for a golf cart ride and crossed 2094 in League City to get to Randall's grocery store. Apparently it offended a passer bye in a car enough for her to call the police. I thought having my business name on the side of our cart would get some attention, but not this kind. To top it off she called me directly to tell me what a bad parent I was, that I am endangering my child, and that she called the police. I tried to tell her that golf carts are legal on the streets now, but she had already made her mind up about me. I talked to the police and they said next time make sure the child is seated and not in my lap.

The older I get I am starting to see how sensitive society is becoming. I am a firm believer in free speech and I don't know why this has made me so mad. My wife says maybe its because I am in the wrong.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Not meaning to be a dipwad, but what are the rules regarding kids, carseats and legal "neighborhood vehicles" on the road? You got by with a warning, but you may save another 2cooler a lot of money and headaches if you look it up and post back.

By the way, I agree that people have gotten way too eager to correct their neighbor's behavior even when it's none of their beeswax.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Look at the bright side, Capt. Billy. You still have your golf cart. The mayor's got stolen out of her front driveway just around the corner from us. Don't let it get to ya.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

As a mom, you had your 1 year old in your lap, crossing a major street, driving a golf cart and complaining because you got called out? Sorry but IMHO you should have been called out. A 1 yo in your lap, in a golf cart, no seat belts...sorry it's been a long day with car accidents.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

People need to start minding their own **** business. His child, his golf cart, and I bet he wasn't just hauling *** down the street. Just another example of how this country has gotten so screwed up, overly nosy, overly sensitive, and overly pussified. IMO


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Capt. Billy said:


> Maybe I was ethically wrong, but I was perfectly legal as far as the law is concerned.
> 
> Took my daughter for a golf cart ride and crossed 2094 in League City to get to Randall's grocery store. Apparently it offended a passer bye in a car enough for her to call the police. I thought having my business name on the side of our cart would get some attention, but not this kind. To top it off she called me directly to tell me what a bad parent I was, that I am endangering my child, and that she called the police. I tried to tell her that golf carts are legal on the streets now, but she had already made her mind up about me. I talked to the police and they said next time make sure the child is seated and not in my lap.
> 
> The older I get I am starting to see how sensitive society is becoming. I am a firm believer in free speech and I don't know why this has made me so mad. My wife says maybe its because I am in the wrong.


I would have told her to mind her own f'n business.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Capt. Billy said:


> Maybe I was ethically wrong, but I was perfectly legal as far as the law is concerned.
> 
> Took my daughter for a golf cart ride and crossed 2094 in League City to get to Randall's grocery store. Apparently it offended a passer bye in a car enough for her to call the police. I thought having my business name on the side of our cart would get some attention, but not this kind. To top it off she called me directly to tell me what a bad parent I was, that I am endangering my child, and that she called the police. I tried to tell her that golf carts are legal on the streets now, but she had already made her mind up about me. I talked to the police and they said next time make sure the child is seated and not in my lap.
> 
> The older I get I am starting to see how sensitive society is becoming. I am a firm believer in free speech and I don't know why this has made me so mad. My wife says maybe its because I am in the wrong.


Better listen to your wife. I listen with undivided attention, obey mine and it sure makes life better.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

she wouldnt have liked what i would have told her.....

could be safer for your girl to be in your lap... if she was in a car seat that was somehow tied or attached to the cart and something were to happen to the cart (stall, lose power, etc...) it would take you a lot longer to get the kid out of the seat than to just step out of harms way!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Around here i see more kid's driving golf carts than growup's except during the parades.That lady needs to mind her own business.


----------



## d_man0509 (May 6, 2009)

just fyi golf carts on streets are legal IF there is a golf course within two miles from where your riding it.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Heres the rules http://www.txdmv.gov/vehicles/drivers/golf_carts.htm


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Do-gooders.....Bleh


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Was it a souped up golf cart?? Did ya have a chip installed so it would go faster? Oversized tires mabey??? Did ya do the offroad remodel on it??

If so, then you may have looked reckless and endangering.. I tend ta keep my Lectric cruisers lookin slow and inconspictous... Keeps the liberals off my back...


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

deke said:


> People need to start minding their own **** business. His child, his golf cart, and I bet he wasn't just hauling *** down the street. Just another example of how this country has gotten so screwed up, overly nosy, overly sensitive, and overly pussified. IMO


x22.. everybody is a jr policePERSON nowadays...lol


----------



## Larry Pure (May 18, 2006)

Typical liberal vs. conservative, liberal doesn't like golf carts- therefore no one can use them. Conservative-doesn't like golf carts, THEY don't use them.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

You're mad but I bet that good citizen is feeling so-o-o-o good about herself. She did her part to make the world a safer place. Send her a medal.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

personally, i don't think they should allow golf carts on urban streets outside of private subdivisions. i saw some kids in one the other day driving like idiots running stop signs and such and generally behaving irresponsibly.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

her name wasn't francis was it? sounds like my m-in-law she's always telling me what to do or what i'm doing wrong.lol:headknock


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Larry Pure said:


> Typical liberal vs. conservative, liberal doesn't like golf carts- therefore no one can use them. Conservative-doesn't like golf carts, THEY don't use them.





mastercylinder said:


> personally, i don't think they should allow golf carts on urban streets outside of private subdivisions. i saw some kids in one the other day driving like idiots running stop signs and such and generally behaving irresponsibly.


see? here's a perfect example.

:slimer:


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

It's ashamed what this country has come to with the politically correct, gestapo mentality... No can get hurt, no one is "First" or "Best" anymore and get back in line if you're smart (or stupid). 

Seems most of us grew up riding in cars with no car seat and sleeping on the back deck on long trips. God forbid anyone do that these days...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> see? here's a perfect example.
> 
> :slimer:


they call 'em golf carts for a reason. they belong on the golf course, not on city streets.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

I wouldn't have done it. I personally think if your gonna keep doing at least get a helmet for the kid.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

I would have told her to go F herself. And since u have her number I would text her daily!


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Hmm, I must be a real bad parent because I took my 10 month old about 100 ft on my golf cart.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

it's the way of the world these days, and it's becoming more mainstream-minded for people to think they should be able to tell you what to do. the fat police, don't kill a snake, the junior game wardens, the junior LEO's, the real LEO's...joe and jane doe citizen should mind their own business unless somebody is in extreme and immediate danger.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Personally I would not have done it either, but I am also not an advocate of doing what the lady did. Society is becoming more of the norm that unless you are on your own property, you are up for judgement. Know your rights, the law, etc. and move forward!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

If you had dark sun glasses on, I would have had a stick with me and when she approached you start walking around like you were blind and asked her what the problem was.

That would have really got her going.

:rotfl:


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

I would have done it, heck I let my 4 year old drive on my lap around my neighborhood. We also get donuts around the corner and she sits next to me. 

Why was it ok in the 80s to put the seats down in the Suburban and let the kids sleep with out seat belts? 

I would have loved to tell this woman to **** because I had people telling me what to do, it isn't there life


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

When I was a young parent, I would have done it, and DID do some other stupid stuff with the kids. Now that I am older and the kids are grown , I realize how lucky they are to be alive. Looking back, I did some scary stuff.

In your mind it doesn't seem like that big of a deal, all it takes is one accident to change your perspective. I hope that never happens to you. 

As far as the lady reporting it. If she saw someone breaking into your house and reported it, you would call her a hero. Many of us are always saying people need to get more involved, look out for their community, it takes a village and all that good stuff. You can't have it both ways.

This is just my opinion, your mileage may vary.


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

Not her business, no way, no how. Text her daily, tell her to mind her own business.


----------



## twoiron (Feb 15, 2010)

i know a lot of business owners are taking there phone numbers off their vehicles because of all of the crazy people out there. You can ride your golf cart in your neighborhood in League City. I had an officer harass me about it in my subdivision and I ask him politely to provide me with a ticket because the law clearly said I could. Of course he didn't because he couldn't. League City tired to pass an ordinance at the recommendation of our new police chief. From what I understand a bunch of people showed up at the public hearing to tell city council to butt out and so far they have.

Here is the actual law in Texas.

State law allows for use of golf carts with a slow-moving vehicle emblem in the following situations: 

in master planned communities with a uniform set of restrictive covenants in place,
on public or private beaches,
during the daytime and no more than two miles from where the owner usually parks the golf cart and for transportation to or from a golf course, or
to cross intersections, including a road or street that has a posted speed limit of more than 35 miles per hour.
 The road must be within the boundaries of the city and with a speed limit of 35 mph or lower.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Yes, we are being transformed to a police state gradually by Obama.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

So I guess people would not be happy taking a 1 year old for a ride on a 4 wheeler either.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Captain Hough said:


> When I was a young parent, I would have done it, and DID do some other stupid stuff with the kids. Now that I am older and the kids are grown , I realize how lucky they are to be alive. Looking back, I did some scary stuff.
> 
> In your mind it doesn't seem like that big of a deal, all it takes is one accident to change your perspective. I hope that never happens to you.
> 
> ...


calling and reporting a crime is entirely different than Mrs. Kravitz being a busybody.

It takes a village? I don't think so.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

portalto said:


> As a mom, you had your 1 year old in your lap, crossing a major street, driving a golf cart and complaining because you got called out? Sorry but IMHO you should have been called out. A 1 yo in your lap, in a golf cart, no seat belts...sorry it's been a long day with car accidents.


I'm with you on this one.

What if the cart would have been hit by a vehicle, then the infant killed as she was thrown from his lap.

I bet all the posts in this thread would have taken a different stance on the situation.

You see as many vehicle wrecks with children getting killed as I have in my last 17 years and you all would be looking at this thread from a totally different point of view.

But then again, what is the difference between crossing 2094 at the light in a golf cart as opposed to walking across the same light? Both impacts are going to be devastating.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

"If "ifs" and "buts" were candy and nuts, wouldn't it be a Merry Christmas?"

*- Don Meredith*


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

You should've thanked the kind lady for setting you straight.


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> calling and reporting a crime is entirely different than Mrs. Kravitz being a busybody.
> 
> It takes a village? I don't think so.


I didn't say I agreed with her calling the police, just trying to look at it from different angles.

Like I said, It's JMHO . You know what they say about opinions....and believe me, I have plenty of opinions.

Will I call the police if I see someone doing something I think is wrong? No, I'm normally outspoken enough to take care of it on my own. Should I call the police instead of speaking to some of the people I have dealt with ? Probably, but I'm stubborn like that.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

I take all 3 of my kids on 4wheeler rides, golf cart rides, lawnmower rides, you name it... I do live out in the country and there are ALOT of others out here that do it as well... but when I pass by neighborhoods and see people driving their carts around, I just wave and dont think anything of it... its normal.
It's the same way I was brought up as were alot of people. 

At Columbia Lakes, in West Columbia, Golfcarts have more rights than trucks. You have to yield to THEM.

Just seems like everyone is makin a big deal over nothin, its his life, let'em live it.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Iam no way perfect by any standards but I would not take a 1 year old in a golf cart across a busy road.And I would never call the po-po for anything and I mean anything.Iam no snitch and cannot stand any.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

You should have ignored her.


Definitely needs to mind her own business. 

Bet she's a vegetarian liberal.



I could understand is she was golfcart surfing on the roof or something...


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Since it is not a legal issue, it must be a safety issue for those who disapprove. Where is the line? no small children on golf carts, no 4-wheelers, no horseback, and obviously of course it can't be safe to bring any children boat riding and go more than 15 mph because what if you hit something or had to turn real fast. If we quit doing everything that looked dangerous, we couldn't leave our houses. Oh wait, that is now considered dangerous too because we then get fat and die sooner.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

LMAO, too funny, I miss Dandy for sure ...As far as the Cart , I have a customized dude myself, and I ride mine with my son all over. I do not roll over Rose bushes and shoot dogs in the butt, I just cuise and talk to friends ,neighbors and the like. I tend to agree with Deke and a few, I work VERY hard and play pretty darn hard to on and off the water,marsh and woods and it is my biz ,within the law of what I do.. My 2 cents, The Internet has opened the doors to good and bad.



speckle-catcher said:


> "If "ifs" and "buts" were candy and nuts, wouldn't it be a Merry Christmas?"
> 
> *- Don Meredith*


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Mont said:


> Look at the bright side, Capt. Billy. You still have your golf cart. The mayor's got stolen out of her front driveway just around the corner from us. Don't let it get to ya.


You live in GC also? Im a few streets from the mayor. First the scooter ordeal now a stolen GC.

Ide have to agree that if your child is on the g/c they should be in a car seat and seatbelted.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

A 1 year old is still just a baby. Taking it across a busy street on your lap in a golf cart is not a real bright thing to do. Sure it may be legal, just not a real good idea. Most people that have been through or been affected by tragic accidents would realize this immediately. Go the extra mile when protecting what you love. 
On the other hand Ms Kraviz sounds like an intrusive btch


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Maybe I should have added that our golf cart does 15mph and there really isn't a way to secure a car seat to it. We also have a trailer for our bicycles that the kids sit in and I am more nervous riding that than the golf cart.

It has been never ending since we moved here to South Shore in January. I have also been told I am not allowed to have a truck in my drive way with Company decals on it. 

I love League City, but maybe these master planned neighborhoods are not for us. Great place for our kids to play, but I think its time to look into some property and neighbors that aren't so close. Too bad you can't interview your neighbors before you buy a house.


----------



## DavidCorpusTX (Aug 11, 2005)

Pretty stupid idea if you ask me. What if another car had hit you? It's not about how fast your golf cart goes, it's about how fast the car hitting you is going.

Even if it was legal it's still idiotic. You deserve a Darwin award nomination. The kid is your responsibility, use common sense if you have any. Glad nothing happened to you or your kid.


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Kids and Carts*

I have an opinion about kids driving carts ALONE on a city street.... They dont need to be !!! If you dont have a valid TXDL you cant operate a golf cart on a city street IMHO ... NOW dear lease, paw paws 30 acre ranch, cut em loose... We all learned to drive a Jeep or buggy at the lease right?? 

Taking YOUR child on YOUR cart is YOUR business... Tell me the difference from that and a bicycle with one of those car seat back seats on it !! You can cross IH-10 on a bike and not a **** person would say a word !!! You get hit on that, the results are the same...People do get in other people business more than they should... and it will continue to happen... So dont text or harass the lady ... You will only lower your self to her... Be the bigger person and move forward !!! 

Freddy

<')))>{


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> I would have told her to mind her own f'n business.


X2



mastercylinder said:


> they call 'em golf carts for a reason. they belong on the golf course, not on city streets.


And you belong in California, with the rest of the tree hugging, pussyfied liberals...


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

poppadawg said:


> A 1 year old is still just a baby. Taking it across a busy street on your lap in a golf cart is not a real bright thing to do. Sure it may be legal, just not a real good idea. Most people that have been through or been affected by tragic accidents would realize this immediately. Go the extra mile when protecting what you love.
> On the other hand Ms Kraviz sounds like an intrusive btch


FYI, I have been through several tragic accidents in my life. At only 30 I have seen more than most. I was on the sister ship to the USS Cole and one of the support vessels during her recovery, 17 sailors killed 50+ wounded. Lost a friend in a motorcycle accident right in front of me. Another close friend kill himself. To top it off a drunk person walked onto I45 and I hit him on my way to work at 5am.

All of this has taught me, that no one is in control of their fate and too live life to the fullest, love your family, be a friend, only worry about what you can control and not what others are doing.


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

The Enchanted City of Lake Jackson banned them recently. Sold mine a year ago because I finally tired of the harrasment by police in my neighborhood. They only like Suburbans and Excursions on our streets. oh yeah and #?*! that lady.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Tell me the difference from that and a bicycle with one of those car seat back seats on it !! You can cross IH-10 on a bike and not a **** person would say a word !!! You get hit on that, the results are the same...





AMEN You just said a mouth full. The results would be WORSE. Do gooders! Geesh! I'm all for safety, but mind your own freaking business ! You take care of your ****, and I'll take care of mine!


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

DavidCorpusTX said:


> Pretty stupid idea if you ask me. What if another car had hit you? It's not about how fast your golf cart goes, it's about how fast the car hitting you is going.
> 
> Even if it was legal it's still idiotic. You deserve a Darwin award nomination. The kid is your responsibility, use common sense if you have any. Glad nothing happened to you or your kid.


Hey Mr. Perfect,

I think he probably knows if it's safe to cross the street. He's a big boy.


----------



## .Mac (May 3, 2010)

i dont think its that big of a deal, its not like you started down I-45 or something. sure maybe put a helmet on the kid just in case they fall out. ive seen people snow skiing with there kids on their shoulders. im sure thats more dangerous than what you did. also growing up our seats used to be layed down in the middle of the car so we could run around, lay down and sleep, or play games. is that not more dangerous? what IF the car flipped? say bye bye to 3 kids. theres just to many IF's in this world and to many people that care to much about them. i mean you cant even spank your kid as punishment anymore... isnt that they way its been done for thousands of years?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well golf carts driven on city streets must be street legal. Licensed driver , liability insurance, street legal means lights, turn signals etc. Oh well to each his own

Charlie


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

What's the big deal here?

If he was walking across the street with the 1 year old in his arms, it that any safer? I mean, a car could still hit him, he could trip and fall, lightening could strike the both of them.

It's time to quit being so afraid of "what could happen". Everything you do in life has risks. If you live your life afraid of the "what if's", you're going to have one very unfulfilled life.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I assume that any vehicle on the street needs to have seat belts, kids need to be legal in car seats, etc... personal opinion is I wouldn't take a child on a golf cart into any major traffic... out in the pasture fine. To each his own though, free country IMO.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

gitchesum said:


> What's the big deal here?
> 
> If he was walking across the street with the 1 year old in his arms, it that any safer? I mean, a car could still hit him, he could trip and fall, lightening could strike the both of them.
> 
> It's time to quit being so afraid of "what could happen". Everything you do in life has risks. If you live your life afraid of the "what if's", you're going to have one very unfulfilled life.


try jumping out of the way in a golf cart... yes, risk everywhere.. watch out for lightning too


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Capt. Billy said:


> Maybe I was ethically wrong, but I was perfectly legal as far as the law is concerned.
> 
> Why dont you post her phone# and we can all call her and tell her what a D-bag she is!


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

monkeyman1 said:


> unless somebody is in extreme and immediate danger.


If you have a one one year old baby in a golf cart on the city streets, any city street, then somebody (a child) is in extreme and immediate danger. You just don't know what the other guy will do.

Sure, it suc*s to get called out by some goody two-shoes, but the wife is right. We can do whatever we want with our safety as grown-ups, but statistics on child death in auto accidents without seatbelts and child seats is pretty staggering. Please be safe with those youngsters!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

You should thank the lady and the policeman for their concern. She may be a nosy busybody with no life or she may have seen something seriously dangerous, as I did about two weeks ago. She might be the lady that goes to your kid's aid someday when the rest of the people standing around don't want to get involved. 

Around two weeks ago I followed a golf cart from my house to the convenience store about a mile from there. There were two guys in the front seats and a (guessing) 4 -5 year old little boy on the back. They were paying NO attention to him. He was waving to me and at one point he stood up and did a silly little dance like the hokey pokey or something. I was petrified and backed off, flashed my lights at the guys, I didn't want to honk my horn for fear they'd do something even MORE idiotic and throw the kid off. Oh, the speed limits 20 in my subdivision and they were going faster than that. 

I wheeled in behind them at the convenience store and read them the riot act. Grampa (at least it seemed to be a father son team) turned white when I told him about the kid standing up, but "Dad" (?) the younger guy bowed up. I un-bowed him. I'm 61 with a bad heart but I was hot enough to fry eggs on and about two more words before Grampa took over and there'd have been an *** whipping. 

They got their 24 pack and Gramps was embarrassed - they put the kid between them on the front seat and left. 

Golf Carts are routinely used in our subdivision and I'm fine with that but I have seen so much incredibly stupid stuff I question peoples sanity. Kids hanging all over them, running at night with no lights, ten year olds driving them, driving them drunker than cooter brown, AND I KNOW SOME OF THESE PEOPLE and know that most of the time they're very responsible. It's as if they think they can't be hurt or hurt someone else in a golfcart. 

As Charlie said, "To each his own". I'm the biggest Mind Your Own Business person alive, I think. UNTIL you endanger or victimize a kid, who has no control over the situation. When that happens I'll mind your business for you.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Apples and Oranges. He was holding his daughter and knw what she was doing at all times.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I guess we should all stay in the house with the doors locked and the lights turned off.


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

Levelwind said:


> As Charlie said, "To each his own". I'm the biggest Mind Your Own Business person alive, I think. UNTIL you endanger or victimize a kid, who has no control over the situation. When that happens I'll mind your business for you.


Green to you. 
It's not always easy or pretty, however ...been there done that.


----------



## DavidCorpusTX (Aug 11, 2005)

Levelwind said:


> As Charlie said, "To each his own". I'm the biggest Mind Your Own Business person alive, I think. UNTIL you endanger or victimize a kid, who has no control over the situation. When that happens I'll mind your business for you.


My point exactly. If you want to hurt/kill/endanger yourself, go for it. But the kid is YOUR responsibility to protect.

I guess the whole point about common sense is lost on those people that don't have any.


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

Not trying to insult anyone especially Capt.Billy, all of this has given me flashbacks to some of the dumb or careless things I did years ago when mine were little. Boy were we blessed.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

So, was Capt Billy's little girl in fact endangered?


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

If you want to ride your kid around in a golf cart have at it and enjoy yourself. Everyone else needs to mind their own buisness. problem with peolpe is they all have an opinion and we all no what the saying is about that.

as old Hank says if you mind your own buisness youll be busy all the time.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Captain Hough said:


> Not trying to insult anyone especially Capt.Billy, all of this has given me flashbacks to some of the dumb or careless things I did years ago when mine were little. Boy were we blessed.


We all do. Self included. We get so wrapped up in our own thoughts and activities we sometimes forget that children are not just smaller versions of ourselves. When I started guiding I did a lot of "father son specials" where the son was free. After about the first three I left my gun on the truck because INVARIABLY, 100% of the time, Dad would be intent on his own duck hunting and pay ZERO attention to where little johnny was pointing his gun, forgetting to put the safety on. swinging the muzzle around, etc. If you said anything about it they'd get all defensive with 
"He's safer than most grown men". Well Dad, sorry to tell you. NOT BY A LONG SHOT.

We can never know exactlly what was going on in Capt. Billys case. Certainly I believe HE thought he was being safe. But maybe the lady saw something he didn't. And maybe she's just a busybody. But if you ever think I'm endangering a child, let me know, call the cops, whatever. I want to know.


----------



## DavidCorpusTX (Aug 11, 2005)

gitchesum said:


> So, was Capt Billy's little girl in fact endangered?











Getting some popcorn, thinking I might sit this one out.


----------



## Beeracuda (Mar 24, 2006)

*Fun Police never sleep*

This whole thread could be about motorcycles and helmets (and lawyers)!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I hope that none of you haters let your kids play in the front yard or ever let your child ride in your car or bring them out in public for that matter. It's not like he is out running red lights and coming around blind corners or being wreck less he is just riding along with his kid in a golf cart. You are more than likely going to die in a car wreck than leisurely cruising in a golf cart. A car is more likely to jump a curb and hit you in your front yard. Is it safe to walk on the sidewalk anymore or should we put a ban on that too? I have more fear that my son would get hurt in my front yard than I would in a golf cart and I live on a cul-de-sac road. Forget about ever letting them ride bikes in the neighborhood. Better get out those phones and call the cops cause all those kids are just about to be killed.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I believe the correct answer around here to that lady is "Bless your heart".


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Captain Hough said:


> Not trying to insult anyone especially Capt.Billy, all of this has given me flashbacks to some of the dumb or careless things I did years ago when mine were little. Boy were we blessed.


man you hit the nail on the head. You live and learn for sure. Thats the whole point. And I don't think alot of the people on this thread get "it". It's not about being legal, it is about being a responsable parent. Tragedy doesnt give a **** who you are. It's split second and against all odds. You don't run and hide under the covers from life, but you do everything you can to minimize your small childs exposure to dangerous situations. Use common sense. But the noisey lady would have irritated me to say the least.


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

all you bleeding heart liberals are killing society. i guess not one of yalls parents let you ride in the back of a pick-up, run barefoot in the street, or even let you run through the fog of the mosquito truck?

if a man wants to spend time with his child and he's not a moron who would pull in front of a speeding car, he should be able to enjoy the moments without all you know it alls telling him how to run his life.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

newbiefisher, I rode my bike as fast as i could behind the misquito truck. Breathing in poison as deep into my lungs as it could go. Looking back, I'm thinking that wasn't real bright. An I would definitely discourage my child from doing that. I also rode in the back of pick up truck and guess what? I wouldn't let a small child ride in the back of a pick up flying down the road either. Conservatives love their children too!
I'm just guessing here, but you don't have kids do ya?


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Did you people seriously get in the mosquito fog? That is crazy. No wonder yall turned out like you did.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

Capt. Billy said:


> no one is in control of their fate and too live life to the fullest, love your family, be a friend, only worry about what you can control and not what others are doing.


ding ding ding.. we have a winner :cheers:


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

NewbieFisher said:


> all you bleeding heart liberals are killing society. i guess not one of yalls parents let you . . . run through the fog of the mosquito truck?
> .


:rotfl:

Nah, they wouldn't let me huff paint either! **** liberals1 hahaha

You should try writing for Comedy Central. Don't try to be funny, just be yourself!


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Most of you are ***** hilarous in your responses. I would venture to say hypocritical at best.

ya know, you can't pad everything in sight for safety's sake. Think of what you did as a kid- Life was simpler and freer. Today- everything has to have a rule and everyone has to be in the way of someone else. Guarantee you did crazy things and your parents did crazy things years ago and most everyone survived. don't be stupid and take crazy risks; golf cart driving is hardly a crazy risk.

Whatever happened to screw off MYOB. "You" may not do it, but that doesn't mean its wrong. "YOU" are not the arbiter of unsafe. Would she have said a peep if the kid was on a bike seat on the back of a 10 speed? No. The lady and the cop are ignorant twhats. I'd say the bike is MORE dangerous than that golf cart in that situation.

Unreal! Keep up the golf cart driving, you're probably a better parent than that nogoodnik "whistleblower"


----------



## nehsteve (Apr 1, 2010)

*3 tickets*

My 15 year old son recieved 3 tickets while driving our cart in front of the house on a resi street. No insurance, no reg, and no driver lic. $680 worth of tickets. I understand it was againest the law but i thank it should of been a warning the first time. I thank the sheriff was just in a bad mood, Judge Yoeman dismissed all.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I would have told her to mind her own f'n business.


x2


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

deke said:


> People need to start minding their own **** business. His child, his golf cart, and I bet he wasn't just hauling *** down the street. Just another example of how this country has gotten so screwed up, overly nosy, overly sensitive, and overly pussified. IMO


WORD!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Mont said:


> I believe the correct answer around here to that lady is "Bless your heart".


I thought it was "Well isn't that precious!"

:rotfl:


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> I thought it was "Well isn't that precious!"
> 
> :rotfl:


I would have rubbed my fingers together and told her to listen for the worlds smallest violin.....:cheers:


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

ProSkiff said:


> I would have rubbed my fingers together and told her to listen for the worlds smallest violin.....:cheers:


HA! This makes me think of one of my all time favorite arsehole things to do.

If you had the ability; summon her closely...like you're going to whisper a secret to her. Then, YELL "SHUT THE EFF UP!" (or some other equally entertaining phrase to suit your needs) at close range. that should get the point across.

The aforementioned is useful in many situations. So mean...so disrespectful_...so perfect_.


----------



## jwomack (Jun 16, 2009)

Beeracuda said:


> This whole thread could be about motorcycles and helmets (and lawyers)!


 ...........cell phones and texting while driving


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow, really started a debate here. I consider myself to be a cautious parent and thats why I put what I did for everyone to comment on. Someone put that maybe she saw something I didn't, you never know until your told. I am open to constructive critism and thanks for all the replys for or against.


----------



## alien750 (May 21, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> personally, i don't think they should allow golf carts on urban streets outside of private subdivisions. i saw some kids in one the other day driving like idiots running stop signs and such and generally behaving irresponsibly.


Are you effing kidding me right now?!?!?!?! Just cause some irresponsible parents dont step up to the plate and teach their kids right from wrong and responible from irresponsible, we are all just supposed to stop riding our golf carts. This just shows you how soft our country has become. I think parents now a days need step up and put and hand on their kids backside, cause obviously the soft talking and count to 3 to give them a chance is not working.

And yes I have a kid of mine. He listens when I say something, theres no counting to 3, its now or ur butt is gonna get popped. Sorry, but its the way I was raised and it worked well.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Some people consider a light swat on a child's backside as child abuse and will call the cops and Child Services on you.

It all depends on your beliefs. I personally see nothing wrong with what Capt BIlly did. Had he been driving wreckless, under the influence or otherwise, then yeah, I would have a problem with it.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

gitchesum said:


> Some people consider a light swat on a child's backside as child abuse and will call the cops and Child Services on you.
> 
> It all depends on your beliefs. I personally see nothing wrong with what Capt BIlly did. Had he been driving wreckless, under the influence or otherwise, then yeah, I would have a problem with it.


So I guess you were there, right?

Listen, Capt. Billy started his post with "maybe I was ethically wrong, but"
That implies to me that he made the post in order to see what other people thought.

My guess is that of all of you MYOB people, half of you would intervene in a situation where you saw a child being put in danger. The other half are just keyboard loudmouths who, in real life, wouldn't want to get involved. Then there are a few that really feel it's none of their business if a kid gets hurt or killed.

The difference for most of us is *where we draw the line*. My throwdown with the golfcart guys that I related is not the first time I have intervened. The other occassion was very life threatening as well, involving an infant who had been forgotten in a locked car in summertime. I probably wouldn't have said a word to Capt. Billy, if it was like he says. That wouldn't constitute crossing my line. But everyone's line is probably a little different.

I don't want to interfere with peoples freedoms or their parenting and I never wanted them interfering with mine.

We have people in our community who don't understand how to parent, or are not smart enough to be good parents (not their fault), or are downright mean, and we have good parents who sometimes have dangerous lapses in judgement.

If I had to guess, I'd guess Capt. Billy doesn't fall into any of these groups. But some woman thought otherwise and had enough sand to call him out. Maybe she was wrong. What harm was done?


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Kinda Funny*

Both parties exercised their legal rights!

Calling out granny is stupid.

I've seen some drunks on golf carts for sure.
She was just doing what she thought was right.

Sheeesh,


----------



## Mako$Money (Aug 28, 2009)

C Billy, I am with you! She's prolly another one of them riteous folks who run their cars through the neighbor hood doing 45mph in a 30 and thats ok, in their mind cause no-one called them out. let them see you doing something they deem as wrong Oh, Boy! I got his arse! just look at what he is doing to his child! while all the time it's ok to run that car through the neighbor hood over the speed limit! Stupid People!!! Uhhhh!!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Capt. Billy said:


> Maybe I should have added that our golf cart does 15mph and there really isn't a way to secure a car seat to it. We also have a trailer for our bicycles that the kids sit in and I am more nervous riding that than the golf cart.
> 
> It has been never ending since we moved here to South Shore in January. I have also been told I am not allowed to have a truck in my drive way with Company decals on it.
> 
> I love League City, but maybe these master planned neighborhoods are not for us. Great place for our kids to play, but I think its time to look into some property and neighbors that aren't so close. Too bad you can't interview your neighbors before you buy a house.


let me start by saying that i agree with you. that lady needs to mind her own business. if she was, she wouldn't be minding yours.

but i think you inevitably brought it upon yourself. you live in a "master planned" community where you pay a third party to provide you with proper living instructions.

the problem is everyone knows more than you. you are an adult, and you were responsible enough to bring a child into the world and raise it. but, according to others, you are not smart enough sageguard your child. that's where our 2cool government comes in. like this one: the state of tx thinks i should have all my children in booster seats. do i? hell, no. we all made it just fine when we were young, didn't we? that is why we all MUST wear seatbelts. are they a good idea? sure. but i don't need some politician making me do it. i am grown, you know?

the fact is if an "accident" is going to happen, it will. ultimately, God is in control of everything. i don't care if you are in a golf cart, a 4 wheeler, or a semi truck, all of them are eligible for accidents. if God has it in His plan for you to be in an accident, you have no choice. actually, "accidents" are no accident if you believe in God's will.

people will probably never stop telling everyone else what's good for them. you should actually feel blessed that you were chosen by this "good samaritan" to receive much deserved instructions. i wonder what her reaction would be if you called her up and told her how much you appreciate her concern. i wonder what she would say if you told her that you would like to meet with her so that you could discuss all your parental decisions and obtain her approval.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

DavidCorpusTX said:


> Pretty stupid idea if you ask me. What if another car had hit you? It's not about how fast your golf cart goes, it's about how fast the car hitting you is going.
> 
> Even if it was legal it's still idiotic. You deserve a Darwin award nomination. The kid is your responsibility, use common sense if you have any. Glad nothing happened to you or your kid.


this is what i am talking about. what if a car hit you? what if you had a flat? what if your tire fell off? what if you fell asleep? what if you hiccupped? what if.......what if.............what if? who cares? its his child. LET HIM PARENT!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

.Mac said:


> ive seen people snow skiing with there kids on their shoulders. im sure thats more dangerous than what you did.


I be you didn't call the po-po, did ya?


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> I assume that any vehicle on the street needs to have seat belts, kids need to be legal in car seats, etc... personal opinion is I wouldn't take a child on a golf cart into any major traffic... out in the pasture fine. To each his own though, free country IMO.


do school busses have belts? there's a new *LAW *requiring them. i don't hear anyone b!tching about the every day of the school year that they are not installed yet.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Tailshot said:


> If you have a one one year old baby in a golf cart on the city streets, any city street, then somebody (a child) is in extreme and immediate danger. You just don't know what the other guy will do.
> 
> Sure, it suc*s to get called out by some goody two-shoes, but the wife is right. We can do whatever we want with our safety as grown-ups, but statistics on child death in auto accidents without seatbelts and child seats is pretty staggering. Please be safe with those youngsters!


blah, blah, blah!sad2sm


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

poppadawg said:


> newbiefisher, I rode my bike as fast as i could behind the misquito truck. Breathing in poison as deep into my lungs as it could go. Looking back, I'm thinking that wasn't real bright. An I would definitely discourage my child from doing that. I also rode in the back of pick up truck and guess what? I wouldn't let a small child ride in the back of a pick up flying down the road either. Conservatives love their children too!
> I'm just guessing here, but you don't have kids do ya?


you shouldn't be surprised that you are still alive. that stuff won't even kill skeeters either.


----------



## Duckninjawarriorslayer (Sep 18, 2010)

Capt. Billy said:


> Wow, really started a debate here. I consider myself to be a cautious parent and thats why I put what I did for everyone to comment on. Someone put that maybe she saw something I didn't, you never know until your told. I am open to constructive critism and thanks for all the replys for or against.


I dont like having fingers pointed at me but here is how this goes....Lady saw something she didnt like. Police, Sheriff, Constable whoever POPO has to show up and do something because they were called. Keep this in mind...however legal you believe something may be, it only takes that one drunk or high idiot to hit you and then your life, or your babies, or both is over. Do I agree or disargee? It's not my business. If something did happen to your baby whether your at fault or not, you could be filed on for child endangerment (felony). Just something to think about.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

alien750 said:


> Are you effing kidding me right now?!?!?!?! Just cause some irresponsible parents dont step up to the plate and teach their kids right from wrong and responible from irresponsible, we are all just supposed to stop riding our golf carts. This just shows you how soft our country has become. I think parents now a days need step up and put and hand on their kids backside, cause obviously the soft talking and count to 3 to give them a chance is not working.


 like i said, they're called *golf* carts for a reason. get your golf cart off of the street and out of my f'n way.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Maybe she knew this gal..
http://hubpages.com/hub/My-Lauras-Accident


----------



## River Fisher (Aug 22, 2006)

Personally, I have enough trouble not spilling my beer while driving a golf cart. Can't imagine trying to hold onto my squirming one year old... she's a hand full.

RF


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Capt. Billy said:


> I tried to tell her that golf carts are legal on the streets now
> 
> The older I get I am starting to see how sensitive society is becoming. I am a firm believer in free speech and I don't know why this has made me so mad. My wife says maybe its because I am in the wrong.


Surprised that woman is not calling the cops every day, that picture is a common in League City esp in that area with SS Harbour right there. 
And dont beat yourself up, if I had a gholf cart I'd haul my kids around too. That woman needs to mind her own business!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

River Fisher said:


> Personally, I have enough trouble not spilling my beer while driving a golf cart. Can't imagine trying to hold onto my squirming one year old... she's a hand full.
> 
> RF


Easy. Beer in one hand, baby in the other, steer with your knee. That lady should mind her own dang buisness.


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

So the baby on the back of a bicycle going across the street in a bike seat is ok but not on a golf cart? sad3sm What about crossing a street with a stroller! Heaven forbid. :smile: I guess thats' reckless also!  Screw all of the whinning Liberals.  A prime example of the wussafication of America! Maybe we should all just stay home, it's much safer. :headknock


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*Golf Cart Law*

An officer on Crystle Beach told me that golf carts, both gas and electric powered, are legal on the beach but not 4 wheelers. I asked him to explain the law and he said, "The people that make the laws, drive golf carts.":headknock


----------



## timberrattler (Nov 19, 2008)

people like her usually don't spend enough time with their own kids.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

If I called the cops every time I saw someone doing something less than safe with their kids (or letting their kids do it on their own), I'd be on the phone all day.

Kid's don't have Informed Consent, so some really dangerous things would warrant a call to the authorities, but what you did seemed pretty minor. I mean, if you were letting the kid toddler ski on a skateboard behind you, I might have called. Hehe.


----------



## kelley350x (Mar 4, 2010)

Sad... Really Sad.....
After reading 11 pages of this thread I am really sad that I have thought some of you were intelligent individuals. 
helmet? seat belt? do you idiots take you kid jogging in a stroller? or riding on the back of a bike? I would not let my kid stand up and do the hokey pokey and i agree with the man who said something about that but if the kid is seated and the only hazard is "what if" you guys are sure to live a miserable life. Do you kill the power to your home before going to sleep? what if there is an electrical fire?
davidfromCorpuss, does you child boat with you? what if you sink? sharks? you need to move to DC or Cali and live with other of your kind, your an idiot..

My kid is almost two and we ride our THREE WHEELER (here goes another debate) several times a week to do everything from feeding the fish in the pond to going to check the mail. The golf CAR (a cart is not self propelled) gets used to drive around the camp sites at the lake and thats about it but if i lived in town am sure we would take a stroll around the neighborhood.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I remember way back when it was a really outlaw thing to do to take a golf cart out on the street: they were for jumping the 14th tee and such.. Now we've got "NEV"s and UTV's etc. being used on residential streets with the full blessing of the law: is it all that surprising that there's still people that don't think they have much business on the road? I'd kinda consider one thing to be the gorilla in the closet here: we're throwing them out into traffic without ANY of the safety equipment that's required on pretty much every other vehicle that you're sharing the road with.. With all the comments on this thread about how society and the government needs to keep their nose out of our business on stuff like this, in reality this is one of the very few areas where regulation has actually "loosened". The hag? Yep, she's a busybody. Beyond that, I really kind of think that with the newfound "legality" of such vehicles on the road, somewhat of a complacency has set in about just what we're dealing with here... No seatbelts, no airbags, chunks of steel and hard plastic all over everywere that your head would be bouncing onto, and bumpers that were made just to keep from damaging cart #34 that you just ran into after your tenth beer, not to save your butt in a front end collision.. We'll jump right on board backing up someone's right to throw their one year old on the lap and cruise over to the store across traffic, but would you send your 17 year old daughter off to college in a car that's built like that? They're just kinda in the same boat as the old lawn darts as my book: fun as heck, but probably just not a very good idea once we get our senses about us..


----------



## Duckninjawarriorslayer (Sep 18, 2010)

kelley350x said:


> Sad... Really Sad.....
> After reading 11 pages of this thread I am really sad that I have thought some of you were intelligent individuals.
> helmet? seat belt? do you idiots take you kid jogging in a stroller? or riding on the back of a bike? I would not let my kid stand up and do the hokey pokey and i agree with the man who said something about that but if the kid is seated and the only hazard is "what if" you guys are sure to live a miserable life. Do you kill the power to your home before going to sleep? what if there is an electrical fire?
> davidfromCorpuss, does you child boat with you? what if you sink? sharks? you need to move to DC or Cali and live with other of your kind, your an idiot..
> ...


Sad is calling somebody an idiot when you are not correct....Please read the definition of a "golf cart"
http://www.statutes.legis.state.tx.us/Docs/TN/htm/TN.502.htm#502.001


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

All this from a woman that probably sends her own kids to strangers at daycare, lets liberal teachers at the public schools fill their heads with mush, and then at night feeds them hot dogs packed with enough preservatives that they won't have to be embalmed when they pass---But you are the reckless one.


----------



## kelley350x (Mar 4, 2010)

I guess it depends on what litature you read. The ANSI standards state that a cart can not be self propelled and that a golf CAR is a electric or gas powered variation of a cart.
whats that name brand? Clubcart? nope... Club Car...
whats this stand for? http://www.ngcma.org/

http://www.ngcma.org/Standards.aspx this caption was taken from the standards page on the National Golf CAR Manufactures Association. Go argue with them.
"Golf cars should be further distinguished from "golf carts," pull carts or "trolleys" as they are called in the U.K. That is, a "cart" is not self propelling; a golf "car" is, by definition, self-propelled, either by an electric motor or an internal combustion engine. However, many persons, including those employed within the golf industry persist in erroneously referring to golf cars as "golf carts" and golf car paths as "cart" paths."


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

nitpick much? jesus.

in the eyes of Texas state law, it is a "golf cart"


----------

